# clayed & polished today...



## sixstrings (Mar 2, 2015)

Spent all day on her today....


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like time well spent


----------



## sixstrings (Mar 2, 2015)

8 hours hard graft.....and then a bird well i think judging by the size a golden eagle crapped all over it ...cheeky b__tard....


----------



## Chrisrj (Feb 13, 2013)

always the way! dark wheels really suit the car


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Exact same as my previous MK2. Lovely colour/wheels combo


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Same colour as mine.
Wondered what it would look like with dark wheels.
Nice work and looks good :-D


----------



## chrisgreenfield (Mar 8, 2015)

Is this classified as Monza Silver.. Looks the same as the one I have in order, looks perfect with a nice clean anyway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

chrisgreenfield said:


> Is this classified as Monza Silver.. Looks the same as the one I have in order, looks perfect with a nice clean anyway!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry just seen your post.

Looks like Condor Grey to me.

Did you get your car yet and find out?


----------



## chrisgreenfield (Mar 8, 2015)

No worries mate! Picked my motor up last Thursday, mine is Monza silver and looks similar but not sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coisty06 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice car mate


----------

